# Flat River State Game Area thanks volunteers



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Flat River State Game Area thanks volunteers*

Contact: Donna Jones, 616-794-2658
Agency: Natural Resources









Nov. 18, 2014

The Department of Natural Resources recognizes and thanks the volunteers who have been making a difference at the Flat River State Game Area in Ionia and Montcalm counties, from improving steps leading to the river to constructing duck traps for banding/research purposes. [_(Left to right) DNR staff members Abby Schafer, Jim Conley and Greg Hochstetler with one of the duck traps that volunteers from Gerref Industries in Belding designed and built to help with wildlife research at the Flat River State Game Area._

The Flat River State Game Area consists of over 10,000 acres of diverse habitat. Many outdoor enthusiasts enjoy the Flat River for hunting, fishing, kayaking, canoeing, tubing and bird watching. Boat launch areas on the river see a lot of use, causing wear and tear. Matt Richardson, co-founder of Cooper Creek Kayak Club, and Rob Hall saw the need to repair the existing steps from a game area parking lot down to the Flat River for safety, erosion and ease of accessibility reasons.

Richardson and Hall constructed the new steps with the help of Ed Byrne, Brad Richardson, Terry and Cyndee Thenikl, Adam Reeves and Jess Harwood. The steps were installed in October, and Rip Rap will soon be placed for erosion control to finish the project. The steps will be used for access to the river for many years to come.

Gerref Industries of Belding and its employees also have had a positive impact at the Flat River State Game Area, by building two new duck traps to replace old traps. Mark Rich of Gerref Industries explained that this project was a way for him to give back to the resources - his new design for the traps has been very productive in capturing ducks and will continue to be used in the future. The purpose of capturing these ducks is to record valuable data on their age, sex and location of capture. These ducks are banded and then released on site. Rich and his daughter Ryann also have assisted with goose and duck banding this year.

"The Flat River State Game Area staff appreciates all the time and effort put into both the new steps and the duck traps by Gerref Industries and its employees," said Donna Jones, wildlife technician at Flat River State Game Area. "Many projects like these could not be completed without the help of volunteers, who are a valuable part of the Wildlife Division. We can't thank them enough."

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

